# S.o.s   Planète



## Michel Nascar (30 Avril 2005)

http://www3.sympatico.ca/sos-planete/monarque.htm


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2005)

Jolie citation


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Avril 2005)

> Dédié a Michel de Notre Dame, plus communément appelé Nostradamus. Ainsi qua tous les prophètes à travers le monde, qui nous ont apporter sagesse et vérité. Malheureusement, nous avions mal interprété leurs dires jusqu'à aujourd?hui.



Je prédis une bonne poilade, si ce thread ne ferme pas trop rapidement

  

Hmmm... entendons nous bien. Je ne me moquerai jamais des gens qui s'éssayent à l'écriture ; j'ai du respect pour la démarche.... Mais je viens de parcourir la liste des références, à la fin du roman... Et pour en avoir lu certains...  


> Source de référence
> 
> Pour ceux et celles qui douterais encore des extra-terrestre, je vous propose ces livre qui s?auront vous convaincre de leurs existences.
> 
> ...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2005)

j'ai soif


----------



## Freelancer (1 Mai 2005)

une question me taraude : michel nascar, c'est quelqu'un pour de vrai ou c'est un bot?    :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (1 Mai 2005)

Je confirme, c'est un bot     


			
				Michel Nascar in CBR a dit:
			
		

> Je n'irais pas plus long de ce qui est mentionné *ici*.
> J'ai un dossier spychiatrique qui joue contre moi...
> C'est une vision que j'ai eu en 1984 et pour mettre des mots sur cette vision globale ça m'a prit pres de 21 ans pour en sortir quelque chose de logique.


----------



## Spyro (1 Mai 2005)

J'aime bien l'accroche du site: _"pour l'avenir des générations futures"_
 ... de demain ?     

Pour le texte par contre, arrivé à:





> Paniqué, le jeune homme pris ces jambes a son coup


J'ai eu un besoin urgent de me frotter les yeux avec papier de verre :rateau:
Je n'ai donc pas pu lire la suite


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

Aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe... Y'a qu'en Formule 1 qu'on trouve quelques pilotes avec un QI alors ?   Bref.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Mai 2005)

Tiens ! Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais entendu parler d'Erich von Däniken :mouais: 

Sans rire, il y a des gens qui croient à ses fadaises ???? :hein:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mai 2005)

La pensée du jour :

_Pour plus d'authenticité, j'ai laissé l'orthographe comme elle est_  



> e 28 Avr 2005 à 21:54 GMT+1,
> Michel Nascar novembre_chez_videotron.ca a écrit :
> 
> Arrêter de sinffer de la COKE... Aller à la
> ...



 
 :mouais:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Mai 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe... Y'a qu'en Formule 1 qu'on trouve quelques pilotes avec un QI alors ?   Bref.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

Merci  :rose:


----------



## Michel Nascar (1 Mai 2005)

Sinffer = http://dictionnaire.tv5.org/dictionnaires.asp?Action=1
Des fois... quand j'écris.. Je fais des fautes d'orthograpes inconscientes ...Mais ça touve en ma faveur quand même...

Oups correction ...
Des fois... quand j'écris.. Je fais des fautes d'orthographes inconscientes ...Mais ça tourne en ma faveur quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

Aaaaahhhh ! Ben évidemment, là, subitement, tout s'éclaire !!!! :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mai 2005)

En fait le site SOS planète est celui de l'Association Terre Sacrée, un rapport avec la secte Moon ? Ce genre de mouvement aime bien se retrouver aux côtés d'Attac et des altermondialistes...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

Et si tu allais réfléchir ailleurs?





Sur macbidouille par exemple...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> JE NE FAIS PARTIE D'AUCUNE SECTE .....
> JE NE SUIS PAS UN GOUROU NON PLUS POUR CREER UNE SECTE NON PLUS....
> JE SUIS CE QUE JE SUIS....UN ÊTRE HUMAIN TOUT COMME TOI....
> MAIS... QUI RÉFLÉCHIE...




Ok, j'ai compris vu que tu cries bien fort pour te faire entendre et que tu te répètes aussi beaucoup


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ok, j'ai compris vu que tu cries bien fort pour te faire entendre et que tu te répètes aussi beaucoup



D'un autre côté cela ne prouve rien


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté cela ne prouve rien



Exact, mais pourquoi ne pas prendre ce postulat de base


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> JE NE FAIS PARTIE D'AUCUNE SECTE .....
> JE NE SUIS PAS UN GOUROU NON PLUS POUR CREER UNE SECTE NON PLUS....
> JE SUIS CE QUE JE SUIS....UN ÊTRE HUMAIN TOUT COMME TOI....
> MAIS... QUI RÉFLÉCHIE...


 Mirouar ô Mirouar...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Exact, mais pourquoi ne pas prendre ce postulat de base




   

Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mai 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mirouar ô Mirouar...



Avec un petit feulement dans la voix ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mai 2005)

Michel ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Michel ?



vi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vi



Tu as perdu ton chat ?


----------



## Michel Nascar (1 Mai 2005)

Si.... le monde était le MIROIR de ce que je suis....
La PAIX.... Reignerait partout sur la planéte...
Je suis bien en PAIX... Avec moi même et aussi je peux me regarder face a face dans un MIROIR.
Dans mon entourage immédiat... J'en ai pas d'ennemie....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mai 2005)

*Michel, tu peux expliquer ? 
*



> Le 27 Avr 2005 à 16:31 GMT+1,
> Michel Nascar novembre_chez_videotron.ca a écrit :
> 
> Dormer vous au Gaz
> ...



 :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (1 Mai 2005)

Nascar et Nostradamus ça commence par la même lettre  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mai 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> expliquer ?




Même pas peur


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Nascar et Nostradamus ça commence par la même lettre  :affraid: :affraid:



Il est pas mort dans un crash Nostradamus ?


----------



## Michel Nascar (1 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Michel, tu peux expliquer ?
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas d'autres mots pour m'expliquer... C'est du Québecois pure laine...
Et en plus mon français n'est pas terrible non plus... C'est par le sens de pharses que ça peut s'expliquer...
Désoler... Je ne peux pas en ajouter d'avantage.. Et il faut lire le contenu au complet pour en saisir le sens...


----------



## Spyro (1 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il est pas mort dans un crash Nostradamus ?


Si je crois qu'il s'est pris la station Mir sur le rabane. 
Je veux dire: sur le paletot.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas d'autres mots pour m'expliquer... C'est du Québecois pure laine...
> Et en plus mon français n'est pas terrible non plus... C'est par le sens de pharses que ça peut s'expliquer...
> Désoler... Je ne peux pas en ajouter d'avantage.. Et il faut lire le contenu au complet pour en saisir le sens...



On peut l'avoir en Québecois 100% synthétique


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas d'autres mots pour m'expliquer... C'est du Québecois pure laine...
> Et en plus mon français n'est pas terrible non plus... C'est par le sens de pharses que ça peut s'expliquer...
> Désoler... Je ne peux pas en ajouter d'avantage.. Et il faut lire le contenu au complet pour en saisir le sens...



Aspro bière


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas d'autres mots pour m'expliquer... C'est du Québecois pure laine...
> Et en plus mon français n'est pas terrible non plus... C'est par le sens de pharses que ça peut s'expliquer...
> Désoler... Je ne peux pas en ajouter d'avantage.. Et il faut lire le contenu au complet pour en saisir le sens...




Tu sais c'est la fête du travail aujourd'hui les neurones sont en berne mais demain tout devrait revenir dans l'ordre... Tu métaphorises un peu trop


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mai 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Et il faut lire le contenu au complet pour en saisir le sens...





			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Aspro bière



*Faut au moins ça oui*    

Plus je lis ce que Michel Nascar écrit, moins je comprends   :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mai 2005)

Mouhahahahaha    

Rhaaaa les sondages du père Michou !  
AH mon -dc- tu te compliques trop la tache à lire du nascar. Y a plus digeste et tellement mieux !  On dirait du sondage de Finn sur le retour 




			
				[URL=http://www3.sympatico.ca/sos-planete/sondages.html a dit:
			
		

> sondage[/URL] ]Connaisez-vous l'effet de serre?
> 
> - On est serré dans le métro
> - Pour serrez un sac
> ...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Plus je lis ce que Michel Nascar écrit, moins je comprends   :rateau:



Ah ça me rassure : je ne suis pas le seul


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça me rassure : je ne suis pas le seul



Oui bon on ne peut pas non plus trop en attendre d'un fan de (je rentre dans un tunnel) TTE (je rentre dans un tunnel) NER


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> (je rentre dans un tunnel) TTE (je rentre dans un tunnel) NER




Vraiment efficace ce logiciel de censure automatique mis au point par SM


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment efficace ce logiciel de censure automatique mis au point par SM



C'est dommage qu'il ne se l'applique pas


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> AH mon -dc- tu te compliques trop la tache à lire du nascar.



Ouais, t'as p'et' raison, je vais me rouvrir une bière tiens


----------



## Anonyme. (1 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage qu'il ne se l'applique pas




Il préfère la spéléo


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Dernière modification par Finn_Atlas Aujourd'hui à 20h57. Motif: tibothon



Je vois que Nascar fait des émules en métaphore. Note que moi je ne suis pas le thon mais le félin.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que Nascar fait des émules en métaphore. Note que moi je ne suis pas le thon mais le félin.


non, tu n'es pas une panthère.


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

vous êtes mignons


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

tiens, j'ai envie de flooder du coup


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

juste ce qu'il faut


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tiens, j'ai envie de flooder du coup



Que crois tu que nous faisons depuis le 2ème post ?


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> juste ce qu'il faut


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Que crois tu que nous faisons depuis le 2ème post ?


 ah oui mais j'étais pas là


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah oui mais j'étais pas là



Autant pour moi ou Au temps pour moi alors


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Autant pour moi ou Au temps pour moi alors


un peu des deux en  ce qui te concerne.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> un peu des deux en  ce qui te concerne.



Tu permets que je prenne une leçon de flood ?   Cela peut mener très loin


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu permets que je prenne une leçon de flood ?   Cela peut mener très loin


 non, je ne permet pas !  Enfin fais comme tu veux mais ça mène pas loin, ça c'est sûr.


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

bon, c'est décidé : je floude.


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est décidé : je floude.


 tout seul, oui. Et alors ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est décidé : je floude.



la charte dit quelque chose pour le flood ?


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> la charte dit quelque chose pour le flood ?


 hein ? quoi ? Ah oui... la charte...


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

ben alors ? Il est mort ce sujet ?


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

heureusement que je suis là


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> heureusement que je suis là


 je suis d'accord avec moi.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je suis d'accord avec moi.



C'est S.O.S. Poildep


----------



## Spyro (1 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est S.O.S. Poildep


C'est pour ça le gyrophare sur la tête


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça le gyrophare sur la tête


 du coup j'ai un nouveau smiley : :modo:


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

3 minutes sans réponse. C'est du petit flood, ça.


----------



## rezba (1 Mai 2005)

tiens, poildep veut qu'on éteigne sa lumière.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> tiens, poildep veut qu'on éteigne sa lumière.



faudrait voir à ne pas prendre la tronche de mon copain pour l'appart du 1er ministre


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> tiens, poildep veut qu'on éteigne sa lumière.


 quand tu veux.


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

On continue à flooder ici ? :love:


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

Alors, la brouette bulgare, qu'est-ce que c'est....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Alors, la brouette bulgare, qu'est-ce que c'est....



Avec 69 je gagne


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Alors, la brouette bulgare, qu'est-ce que c'est....


 
Pareil que la toupie congolaise mais dans l'autre sens


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Alors, la brouette bulgare, qu'est-ce que c'est....


 ça dépend de la bulgare..


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que la toupie congolaise mais dans l'autre sens



La toupie moldave ou le paratonnerre congolais ?  :mouais: 

T'es en train de t'embrouiller :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> La toupie moldave ou le paratonnerre congolais ? :mouais:
> 
> T'es en train de t'embrouiller :rateau:


 
nan c'est des variantes, t'as aucune imagination toi! :rateau:


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> nan c'est des variantes, t'as aucune imagination toi! :rateau:


 le mieux, c'est d'improviser tout en faisant un mélange de cultures. :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> le mieux, c'est d'improviser tout en faisant un mélange de cultures. :love:



c'était plus tranquille plus tôt dans la soirée par ici


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

ah tiens j'oubliais le yoyo du bengale! :love:


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

Alors, est-ce qu'Avril y voit plus clair ? :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Alors, est-ce qu'Avril y voit plus clair ? :rateau:


 
Tant qu'il aura pas fait le coup du narghilé d'anatolie il sera pas plus avancé


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

D'ailleurs, j'ai justement une illustration de cette fameuse brouette


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, j'ai justement une illustration de cette fameuse brouette


  Ce message a été supprimé par rezba. Motif: iMax n'existe pas


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'il aura pas fait le coup du narghilé d'anatolie il sera pas plus avancé



Evidemment


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Alors, est-ce qu'Avril y voit plus clair ? :rateau:



Peut être que Michel nascar et son sens inné de la prose saurait lui expliquer tout cela en détail...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Moi je dis qu'en fait, Michel Nascar, c'est Jean-Claude Vandamme dans la vraie vie. Il veut nous faire croire qu'il est québecquois histoire d'avoir des circonstances exténuantes, mais en fait  il n'est que Belge ! 

(Mais pas un du bon côté comme Paul and Co hein ? Me faites pas dire c'que j'ai pas dit non plus !! )

En tout cas, triste constat, l'élitisme ne filtre pas tout : Jean-Claude Vandamme est macuser :'(


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, triste constat, l'élitisme ne filtre pas tout : Jean-Claude Vandamme est macuser :'(


Sans déconner :affraid: 
Alors comme ça la plate-forme Mac est aware  
Qui l'eût cru ?


----------

